# Pistons and Compression



## SentraDragon (Jun 27, 2002)

When I turbo my 94 Sentra SE-R I think I am going to lower my compression, where can I get this done, and how much would this cost. Also I heard that for extra power that some install 300ZX piston heads, is this true. Would changing the heads really make much of a difference, if so what would the best heads be? What are they priced at?


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Just buy some low compresion pistons, thats all it takes. Power in nessaraly the reason people stuff ZX pistons in an SR. You need to define your power goal in order to narrow down the parts/work you need. If you want say 300WHP you dont need all that much work for instance.


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

if remember correctly people go with the ZX pistons to raise compression. If you want to lower your compression you can purchase a set of stock sr20det pistons or there are many manufacturers that make forged low compression pistons for the sr20 engines.
-dave


----------



## SentraDragon (Jun 27, 2002)

Thanks guys, that is all I really needed to clear up the confusion.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2003)

I got the 300ZXTT pistons to lower compression. Notice I said the TT pistons, not the NA 300ZX pistons. You have to overbore your cylinder walls by 1mm (87mm vs. 86mm stock) and the TT pistons get you about 8.5:1 compression.

SentraDragon, define your power goals for us and we can give you better advice. Don't start throwing money at things if you don't know for sure it's exactly what you need.


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

I think I got mixed up on the turbo and normally aspirated ZX pistons
-dave


----------



## SentraDragon (Jun 27, 2002)

I'm hoping that I will be boosting around 380 - 400 whp by the time I am done with my expensive SE-R project


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

Zak91SE-R said:


> *I got the 300ZXTT pistons to lower compression. Notice I said the TT pistons, not the NA 300ZX pistons. You have to overbore your cylinder walls by 1mm (87mm vs. 86mm stock) and the TT pistons get you about 8.5:1 compression.
> 
> SentraDragon, define your power goals for us and we can give you better advice. Don't start throwing money at things if you don't know for sure it's exactly what you need. *


Agree 100% with this statement.

Also, the 300ztt pistons come with coated sideskirts from the factory and are about $35 a piece! FYI, the 1mm overbore is about ~.040" It's a great deal.

Jody


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2003)

For 380-400 whp you'll need low compression for sure if you want to do it on anything resembling pump gas. Wiseco makes low comp pistons for the SR20DE if you want to check them out. If you want to do the overbore, you can get forged 300ZXTT pistons from Arias via JWT. I got Crower rods for my car as a precaution, you might want to consider it even though the stock rods are pretty stout and have been proven to hold 400 HP at the wheels.

And don't forget about your air and fuel requirements - you'll need a much higher capacity MAF and big injectors - 550cc might not even be big enough. I'm using 72 lb-. injectors. You'll also need a better fuel pump, the 300ZX pump should work.

Have you decided how you're going to turbo your car? Which turbo, which turbo kit, build it yourself?


----------



## SentraDragon (Jun 27, 2002)

I think I am going to go with the F-Max kit, the most extensive kit, I think it is stage III. I think that Mike Kojima used this one and pushed 392 whp, I am hoping for a little less than this.


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

I believe your thinking of Ryan "Boosterwich's" car (formerly Searl Tate's). Link below:
Ryan's car... 

...and I believe it was stage 2, which is plenty to start with. Hey, but if money is no object go for the equal length manifold and a GT3037.

laterz...Jody


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2003)

Yep. FMAX's most extensive kit is the Stage 4, which you can see on my car if you click the link in my sig.


----------



## SentraDragon (Jun 27, 2002)

So the stage 4 will hold the GT3037 turbo? How much did the whole kit (stage 4) cost? If I go with the GT3037 I wil probably get the 52 trim .73 A/R . It is supposed to make up to 440 hp.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2003)

I'm not sure how much the whole kit goes for because I bought mine piecemeal... I already had the turbo, intercooler, injectors, ECU, etc. I do know that the manifold, at the time, cost about $1500 by itself.

I would give them a call at FMAX and ask what they charge for the kit with everything included.


----------

